# Bat zum Überprüfen von aktiven Exe dateien



## Dieselwks (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich hab ne kleine Frage:

Ich hab ne Exe Datei, die andaurnd abstürzt. Jetzt will ich mit ner Bat Datei das so machen, dass wenn die Exe abstürzt dass die Bat die exe neustartet.

Ich hatte mal sowas, aber irgendwie komm ich nicht mehr drauf wie es ging.

Bitte helft mir.

Danke schonmal
Dieselwks


----------



## chibisuke (21. Dezember 2003)

```
:begin
start /wait myprog.exe
goto begin
```


----------



## Dieselwks (21. Dezember 2003)

Wow cool vielen vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Funktioniert super.


----------

